# General > Literature >  I am the Song

## trinkie

I am the Song  
by Charles Causley.


I am the song that sings the bird.
I am the leaf that grows the land.
I am the tide that moves the moon.
I am the stream that halts the sand.
I am the cloud that drives the storm.
I am the earth that lights the sun.
I am the fire that strikes the stone.
I am the clay that shapes the hand.
I am the word that speaks the man.

----------


## Dog-eared

Nice one Trinkie.

----------

